# Panel as raceway.



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> The situation I had today was to flip two panels from the inside of a house to the outside. I considered taking one 10" long 1 1/4 nipple from the old panel A to new panel A and then a 16" nipple between new panel A and new panel B. I wanted to pass the new wires for new panel B through new panel A and back to the original panel which is a j-box now. I was told I can't use a panel as a raceway, 312.8 seems to specifically say it is okay. Anyone else know any reason I couldn't legally do that? Now as a side question if I passed the wires through tnipple/panel/nipple would derating apply? My gut says derating would apply but I'm not so sure. All of this just curiosity as we got it done a different way.


 

If the nipple's less than 24" then derating would not apply. Second, there is no code prohibiting one panel's circuits passing through another panel.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If the nipple's less than 24" then derating would not apply. Second, there is no code prohibiting one panel's circuits passing through another panel.


Box Fill Nec 314


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Introyble said:


> Box Fill Nec 314


 

I doubt that is an issue in the op case.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Introyble said:


> Box Fill Nec 314


 




Not one single word of that entire article applies to the op's case.
He looked in the right article of 312.


----------

